# A Combo Journal.



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm not working much so I thought I would do a journal with a combo of several grows at stages along the way I'm gonna try to get a complete grow in pics up here in the next few days.
Ok the strain is mostly Puna Budder but theres a hash plant in there in a couple of photos that I will point out.
View attachment 7-12 006.jpg


View attachment 8-1 007.jpg


View attachment bunna budder baby.jpg


View attachment grow 003.jpg


View attachment new crop 003.jpg

This is the beginning, After rooting veg starts, lighting is different now so no need to tell me its lame.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

They are growing nicely now.
View attachment harvest 12-22 012.jpg



View attachment 23 002.jpg


View attachment 23 001.jpg


View attachment 38 days 008.jpg


View attachment new crop 004.jpg

This one is a little light starved but ready for bloom


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

These will all be photos of plants ready for bloom.
View attachment 7-12 001.jpg

The one in back is a couple weeks into bloom, the other 2 just when in to bloom that day. There's the hash plant I was talking about (in front)
View attachment Bloom room 2.jpg


View attachment hash bloom.jpg

This is the hash plant.^
View attachment pot 001.jpg

Bushy and heathy Puna Budder.
View attachment waiting for bloom room 002.jpg

I did some trimming and took some clones off this one.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

These are my latest 2, they are too crowded so one will go away later.
View attachment 1 week 001.jpg


View attachment bloom 2.jpg


View attachment bud 005.jpg


View attachment 1 week 002.jpg


View attachment budding 005.jpg

^^^This was my first plant, in bloom for just over a week.^^^


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 7, 2011)

lots of lush ladies nova, you must have separate veg and flower yes?  What is the lighting in each?


----------



## animal454 (Feb 7, 2011)

Looking good. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

These are all 2 weeks into bud.
View attachment 20 days 003.jpg


View attachment 8-1 003.jpg

The hash plant is further along than the others. (in front)
View attachment 20 days 006.jpg


View attachment bud 010.jpg


View attachment 7-12 003.jpg

Thats a good start I will get back to this in the next couple days. ENJOY!!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 7, 2011)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54097 This thread contains all my lighting and room info.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

I had a few miutes today so heres some 26 days into bloom (according to my records)
View attachment 26 days 001.jpg


View attachment 26 days 003.jpg


View attachment 26 days 002.jpg



View attachment 26 days 004.jpg

This was my first grow,so theres a lot of pics of the same plant.


----------



## OldHippieChick (Feb 8, 2011)

nice


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

The first 3 on this page are at 34 days
View attachment 34 days 001.jpg


View attachment 34 days 002.jpg


View attachment 34 days 004.jpg

These last 2 are at 38 days
View attachment 38 days 004.jpg


View attachment 38 days 007.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

Now we're up to 43 days on pic 1-4
View attachment 43 days 001.jpg


View attachment bud close up 001.jpg


View attachment bud close up 003.jpg


View attachment bud close up 005.jpg

I'm not sure how far along this one was, 50 days or so
View attachment camp 007.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

Ok these are getting close to harvest
View attachment 12-16-10 002.jpg


View attachment pack flag 003.jpg


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

Well its seems I had too much time on my hands today so I'll post some harvest pics.
The first 2 are the top bud from the first plant I ever grew.
View attachment black out A.JPG




View attachment harvest 004.jpg


View attachment harvest 007.jpg


View attachment harvest 009.jpg

Heres my last plant the buds were so fat It just colapsed after removing from the bloom room, I had all the tops tied up.
View attachment harvest 12-22 002.jpg

Pretty good harvest from just one plant. 
View attachment harvest 12-22 004.jpg

Dried buddage
View attachment pen bud.jpg


View attachment harvest 12-22 008.jpg


View attachment budd.jpg



View attachment harvest 12-22 003.jpg

Well thats most of the photos I have, Once my current ladies are in full bloom I'll post more. Enjoy and dont be afraid to reply!!!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

I dont know why that last photo that I tried to delete is there, its blurry, dont even bother opening it!!


----------



## Killuminati420 (Feb 8, 2011)

good grow, nice buds :clap: :fly:


----------



## lordhighlama (Feb 8, 2011)

someone's got a green thumb!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 8, 2011)

well, that was fun Nova, thanks. Nice plants all the way around. Heavy cola.


----------



## sawhse (Feb 8, 2011)

yes nova very nice!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you for the comments!!


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Feb 10, 2011)

great job on your first grow and harvest,you are a natural to get results like that,awesome


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

Ok here we go again, here's my cloner (in front) and two recently bucketed babies, they're a little stressed but they'll make it!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 16, 2011)

just when I wanna gonna get out of my chair....
green mojo for the next round!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 16, 2011)

Thanks for the mojo!


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 16, 2011)

Awesome pics bro and awesome grow.

keep em comming.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

I put the rest of my clones in groblocks today they weren't rooting yet but they will!


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

niice!

why do you cut the tips of the leaves? Ive seen people do it, just never knew why


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

Its suppose to help with rooting, at least that what I've been told. Maybe THG will chime in on this.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 20, 2011)

oh, ok thats good to know. do the leaves ever grow the tip back? or does it matter


----------



## slowmo77 (Feb 20, 2011)

lol no the tips never grow back. i've read that it helps but can't remember why.. someone will know im sure..

Man the plant you harvested was a monster.. what was it?


----------



## nova564t (Feb 20, 2011)

slowmo77 said:
			
		

> lol no the tips never grow back. i've read that it helps but can't remember why.. someone will know im sure..
> 
> Man the plant you harvested was a monster.. what was it?


 Puna Budder, I started a new thread on the leave subject to get some more input.


----------



## nova564t (Feb 24, 2011)

Greetings journal junkies, 1 of my new girls has rooted and taken off, the other 2 are starting to perk up:


^^The one in front has gone off the last couple days






^^She is gonna be ready for bloom before I have room for her!!


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 24, 2011)

niice :aok:


----------



## my my (Feb 24, 2011)

And yes, c1iping the 1eaves, promotes Root growth,


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 25, 2011)

ok thanks my my :aok: it pays to ask questions!


----------



## nova564t (Feb 28, 2011)

To save some space and get another plant flowering, I moved this little one into the bloom room last night.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 28, 2011)

:woohoo: grats


----------



## nova564t (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks Jericho, I can always count on you to pay attention.:farm:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Mar 1, 2011)

nova564t said:
			
		

> To save some space and get another plant flowering, I moved this little one into the bloom room last night.
> 
> View attachment 161081
> 
> ...



Looking nice!  That is one of the cool things about clones--they are ready for flowering whenever you are ready.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 4, 2011)

It's been 5 days in flower for this one











^Remember the droopy little clone, Its all perky now and starting to go off.


^Another happy little clone.


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 5, 2011)

nice growing there nova. What colour ratio were the trichomes when you harvested?


----------



## nova564t (Mar 5, 2011)

BudMuncher said:
			
		

> nice growing there nova. What colour ratio were the trichomes when you harvested?


Thanks Bud, I dont want to sound like a moron here but I cant really say what the ratio was, My first couple of harvests I just went 60 days as instructed by a friend then the last one I harvested after I started seeing amber. The next plant I will have to keep an eye on because I had a light timer issue that caused re-veg.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=54314


----------



## BudMuncher (Mar 5, 2011)

ok lol yeah always best to go by the trichome colour rather than what the packet or friend says as flowering time can vary so much depending on the set up. I like to harvest when I start seeing about 20% amber as I don't like too much of a couch lock smoke. But sometimes I've let plants go longer as they looked like they were still filling out.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 8, 2011)

She's goin' off 9 days in 12-12. I didnt do any trimming on this one before bloom.



I have another one ready for bloom, no room for her.


----------



## nova564t (Mar 19, 2011)

Lots of progress added another to bloom and everythings coming along nicely, when I get my infected laptop fixxed I'll post more pics.


----------



## benamucc (Mar 19, 2011)

yo partner...looking gooodd!!  hope you been enjoying the weather too!!


----------



## nova564t (Mar 21, 2011)

Heres some updated photos of my grow





Flowering


----------



## nova564t (Apr 7, 2011)

More pics of my ladies




These were taken a few days ago


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 8, 2011)

WOw they are really budding up now mate well done! How many weeks into flower are they??


----------



## nova564t (Apr 8, 2011)

5 weeks I'll put some up from today.....


----------



## nova564t (Apr 8, 2011)

first one 5 weeks second one 4 weeks


----------



## BudMuncher (Apr 9, 2011)

sweet they look great. how tall are the plants?


----------



## nova564t (Apr 9, 2011)

30 inches- 76 cm


----------



## nova564t (Apr 12, 2011)

I really need a new camera!!


----------



## nova564t (Apr 18, 2011)

This plant is at 50 days






This one around 40 days


----------



## nova564t (May 1, 2011)




----------



## nova564t (May 1, 2011)

This one comes down next weekend


----------



## Roddy (May 1, 2011)

Nice harvest, my friend!!!!!


----------



## BudMuncher (May 3, 2011)

nice  let us know how she smokes


----------



## KaptainKush (May 3, 2011)

WOW nova way to go buddy i love to see an awesome CFL grow like that!!!keep the pics comin


----------



## nova564t (May 8, 2011)

Another weekend another, and better, harvest


----------



## Roddy (May 8, 2011)

Did you make sure to space between? If you hit each attachment one after another, they all went into a jumbled mess....

know what I mean??


----------



## Ruffy (May 8, 2011)

nice buds. good lookin, hope they are tastey.
 do you ski? lol you have a trail map from a ski resort on your wall!! i love to ski......


----------



## nova564t (May 9, 2011)

Ruffy said:
			
		

> nice buds. good lookin, hope they are tastey.
> do you ski? lol you have a trail map from a ski resort on your wall!! i love to ski......


Yes I ski, I live 40 minutes from Aspen, 1 hour from Vail, I've skied in Utah, Michigan, Wisconsin, Innsbruck and Arlberg Austria, St. Moritz Switzerland and almost every ski area in Colorado, its the reason I moved here! That whole wall is ski maps will post another pic.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 9, 2011)

I cannot see the photos also


----------



## nova564t (May 9, 2011)

I redownloaded and the pics came up!

Redownloaded? is that a word????


----------



## Roddy (May 9, 2011)

Look at all that nasty green....maybe I should step up and offer to help you dispose of that properly?? 

Congrats, my friend!


----------



## nova564t (May 28, 2011)

Heres my 3 bloomers and my new mom.


----------



## bho_expertz (May 28, 2011)

nice buds nova ... very nice indeed


----------



## maineharvest (May 29, 2011)

Very nice Nova!


----------



## nova564t (Jul 9, 2011)

Took some pics today, these 3 babies are a week or so from harvest.


----------



## my my (Jul 10, 2011)

Nova, you do know putting powered sugar on your girls is cheating don't cha?:clap:


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 17, 2011)

any more harvest pics? i need my fix


----------



## Mountain209man (Jul 17, 2011)

:doh: srry ill go back to the porn thread


----------



## Irish (Jul 23, 2011)

:48:


----------



## nova564t (Sep 2, 2011)

Ok its been a while so heres the update. These ^^^^^^ are my indoor plants in bloom for 20-25 days. 









This is mom and some new babies that are rooting nicely.



This is a bud from my outdoor plant, but that is another thread. See " Im kickin' my my out"

And by the way I have a new camera (Canon A3100IS) and as you can see, its way better than my old one


----------

